

Entrepreneurs can change the world [Video] - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6MhAwQ64c0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmeghan%2Enonsociety%2Ecom%2F&feature=player_embedded

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted some days ago, some discussion already at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=609206>

